# bio-oil



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got some in and cant recommened it highly enough for stretch marks could be my skin tone or something but they have seriously faded to the point where there hard to see which i took some before and after pics to show it but it does work... well for me anyways and just thought id share that with you all..

sim


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

ive been stealing my pregant missus's on the sly, hasnt done a lot for mine but mine have faded a lot anyway, she swears by it though


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i have really great skin in this respect as it doesn't really get stretch marks. although i did find one today about 0.5cm across between my delt and bicep, i am not amused.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

genesis said:


> ive been stealing my pregant missus's on the sly, hasnt done a lot for mine but mine have faded a lot anyway, she swears by it though


Not just hype then...

thanks for the posts guys, I may go and get some and give it a shot myself. Where's the best (read cheapest!) place to buy this stuff?


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> Not just hype then...
> 
> thanks for the posts guys, I may go and get some and give it a shot myself. Where's the best (read cheapest!) place to buy this stuff?


Not really anywhere to get this stuff cheap, think its like 9 quid for the small bottle and 20 for the larger 1? not checked up recently. Had a good deal not long back 2 small bottles and 2 large 1's for 20 quid(fell off lorry  ) The only problem ive found with this stuff is that it tends to clog the pores(sp?) in your skin and cause's abit of acne. Used it on my face and back and both places made my skin come out in spots but still did the good job of fading scar's and stretch marks.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Ive got it for a big scar on my neck but it doesnt seem to be making much difference


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

My mrs got implants and as you can imagine going from a B to DD in a few minutes the skin is going to need to stretch some. She tried everything and said that *Palmers* Cocoa Butter *Stretch Mark* Cream was the best stuff - better than bio oil and cheaper.

Since then i've used it on my few marks and its done the trick on the newer ones.


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

everyone is different. bio oil didnt seem to work much on me but then my stretch marks have been there for years.


----------



## ///mpower (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all, from what i've read bio oil needs to be used for a few months before results can be seen. I'm using it for stretch marks at the mo, frist week, so will keep u posted.


----------



## Flabby_Abbie (Mar 1, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Not just hype then...
> 
> thanks for the posts guys, I may go and get some and give it a shot myself. Where's the best (read cheapest!) place to buy this stuff?


I bought 2x200ml from a seller on eBay just 10 days ago (I've lost nearly 14st in 3 years - and the last 2 of that in 6 weeks, so I needed it!) £25-all in (i.e. £12.50/bottle or 6.25p/ml - I've not seen cheaper anywhere).

It really is fantastic stuff - couldn't be without it now!

Sarah


----------



## lollie (Jan 20, 2005)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Ive got it for a big scar on my neck but it doesnt seem to be making much difference


I don't think Bio-Oil works on big scars as the damage is too deep and permanant.

It more for damage to the upper layers of the epidermis. A deep scar will go right down to the dermis: Bio-Oil will have no effect on that.

Stretch Marks normally only affect the epidermis so Bio-Oil works well on these.

:thumb:


----------

